# ADA Light screen



## Shinobi

So at last years IAPLC, ADA showcased their new upcoming products including a updated surface skimmer with integrated float switch. The big buzz however was from their attachable LED background  “Light Screen” complete with dimmer and gradiatien sheet.




 

 

Now, I know you might as well put a brand new 4K monitor behind your tank with the price tag ADA is sticking on this thing, but I can’t help but admire the potential an astetics, not to mention it’s nice to see such a product available commercially for what previously had to be done DIY.

As with most ADA product you either love it, or you don’t - for me personally; their products just looks and works annoyingly well, although I hate the price tag that comes along.
So I’m really interested to hear who else is looking forward to this product or have perhaps already decided to buy?


----------



## Ryan Thang To

Hi
Its definitely on my list. Only problem is i have a 120p


----------



## Danny

This is awesome.


----------



## Shinobi

Ryan Thang To said:


> Hi
> Its definitely on my list. Only problem is i have a 120p



I think I remember you own a 60p as well Ryan? (;


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH

Shinobi said:


> I think I remember you own a 60p as well Ryan? (;



Lol, same I wanna buy one for the 120-p as well as my 60p. To many problems to bare I guess lol


----------



## Shinobi

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> Lol, same I wanna buy one for the 120-p as well as my 60p. To many problems to bare I guess lol



It’s only available for 60p and 90p, at least at this time


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

Pretty cool but you can achieve a similar effect with just cheap strip RGB LED lights and some tracing paper, not as sleek looking but probably 1% of the cost


----------



## Nigel95

It's cool but way to expensive for just a plastic sheet IMO.


----------



## CooKieS

I think I'm Gonna break the bank for this thing


----------



## Ryan Thang To

CooKieS said:


> I think I'm Gonna break the bank for this thing


Oh yeah. Me too


----------



## Twisted Melon

Make your own. 

Get a Philips Hue LED strip to fit your size of tank. Probs cost average £40. Put it behind some frosted backing sheet. 

You can change its colour to anything you like then. All through the app on your phone.


----------



## alto

Don't you also need the Hue Bridge in order to adjust intensity, color etc

(ie system cost is more than 40£ - though obviously once invested you could control light more than your tank screen)


----------



## Shinobi

Twisted Melon said:


> Make your own.
> 
> Get a Philips Hue LED strip to fit your size of tank. Probs cost average £40. Put it behind some frosted backing sheet.
> 
> You can change its colour to anything you like then. All through the app on your phone.




I get what you’re saying.

For me personally, my cabinet follows the profile of the tank - so no spare room behind it. And for this reason alone it’s nice to have a background that attaches itself to the glass instead. Also with the DIY solution you would probably only get light from the bottom. This screen illuminates all around the edges.


----------



## Tim Harrison

So did anyone mention how much it actually costs?


----------



## Shinobi

Tim Harrison said:


> So did anyone mention how much it actually costs?



Retails at 280€ for the 60cm O:


----------



## Ryan Thang To

For me personally i a big fan for ada and we all know they are expensive. They make good quality for all there product. For those who can afford will consider buying one. 

Wow €280 is more than the tank will cost lol

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Edvet

How about a samsung 32 inch LED monitor (50x73 cm) stuck behind it (229 euro)
and this:


----------



## Ryan Thang To

Edvet said:


> How about a samsung 32 inch LED monitor (50x73 cm) stuck behind it (229 euro)
> and this:


----------



## Tim Harrison

Shinobi said:


> Retails at 280€ for the 60cm O:


Crikey, that's right at the limit of insanity, but still doable, clever positioning by ADA.


----------



## Shinobi

Edvet said:


> How about a samsung 32 inch LED monitor (50x73 cm) stuck behind it (229 euro)
> and this:




I totally see your point! But then again, you would have to think twice before putting a monitor right up against the tank with water drops coming down the sides from time to time.



Tim Harrison said:


> Crikey, that's right at the limit of insanity, but still doable, clever positioning by ADA.



Pretty much the Apple approch of the aquarium hobby


----------



## CooKieS

Problem is; in japan Ada's stuff is half the price


----------



## alto

Aquarium stuff would be so much cheaper without the need for IP65 or IP67 water resistance rating


----------



## alto

CooKieS said:


> Problem is; in japan Ada's stuff is half the price


Shipping costs are crazy with the new & ever increasing fuel prices, then there are the government the surcharges ...


----------



## sparkyweasel

But the Chinese can sell us lots of cheap stuff, the shipping to Europe can't cost a whole lot more from Japan than from China.


----------



## CooKieS

Europe can pay, let's double $$


----------



## Aquahorti

Shipping from JP to DK is between 1000 and 2000 Euro for a 30 ft shipping container, so enough people getting together and shipping things together will make it worth it


----------



## Nigel95

sparkyweasel said:


> But the Chinese can sell us lots of cheap stuff, the shipping to Europe can't cost a whole lot more from Japan than from China.



Smaller items are easier and cheaper to ship. Also the Chinese government subsidizes shipping. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet

Aquahorti said:


> 30 ft shipping container


How many screens would fit in that


----------



## Daneland

Shinobi said:


> Retails at 280€ for the 60cm O:


Holly cow


----------



## Aquahorti

Edvet said:


> How many screens would fit in that


assuming the packaging measures 15x45x70 cm, around 6000 units, assuming they do not exceed 4 kg per unit.


----------



## Daneland

https://www.ledpanelstore.co.uk/600...MIoJjbwdWC2gIVqp3tCh1adAnPEAYYBSABEgJ_K_D_BwE


----------



## Daneland

There are some water resistant panels as well
http://www.zloneled.com/sale-614939...nel-lighting-600-1200mm-54w-60w-72-w-90w.html

The first link's vendor has 600*600 WR panels for £50+VAT . I checked with their web chat guy You can guess ADA's profit margin.
I do not think shipment can be an excuse for excessive prices. It is a highway robbery. They mark the prices because they know someone will pay.On the other hand it is a very small market and numbers are really low. I dont know. I cant justify to spend that much money.


----------



## Edvet

But but...............they have that nice ADA sticker....................


----------



## alto

In general the finish & material quality (& QC) on ADA brand is far better than the knock-offs, development & marketing costs are also bypassed by mimic companies 

ADA Distribution has been pretty much nonexistent here for a couple years, lfs have sourced alternate "optiwhite" tanks that retail at much the same price as ADA counterparts, but silicon work, glass joins, clarity are all lesser
I don't care much about the ADA sticker except as an indicator of a certain level of standard, there's loads of ADA  product that doesn't interest me, but now I wish I'd replaced my older (with some scratches) glass tanks


----------



## alto

Daneland said:


> There are some water resistant panels as well
> http://www.zloneled.com/sale-614939...nel-lighting-600-1200mm-54w-60w-72-w-90w.html
> 
> The first link's vendor has 600*600 WR panels for £50+VAT . I checked with their web chat guy You can guess ADA's profit margin.
> I do not think shipment can be an excuse for excessive prices. It is a highway robbery. They mark the prices because they know someone will pay.On the other hand it is a very small market and numbers are really low. I dont know. I cant justify to spend that much money.



But the products aren't really comparable - a framed LED screen is not something I'm looking to add to my frameless, rimless aquarium  and the technology/construction/shipping cost will differ significantly 
You're right that product volume greatly impacts product cost 

Where's the video demonstrating the product?


----------



## Shinobi

alto said:


> But the products aren't really comparable - a framed LED screen is not something I'm looking to add to my frameless, rimless aquarium  and the technology/construction/shipping cost will differ significantly
> You're right that product volume greatly impacts product cost
> 
> Where's the video demonstrating the product?




Yeah I think you’re right on with product volume.
And even though ADA by a lot in the hobby is regarded as “The Rolls Royce” I don’t think they make nearly the amount of money other brands like Eheim or Fluval do. They are basicly making products for a market that consists of a niche within a niche.

The video is in the original post btw.


----------



## alto

Shinobi said:


> The video is in the original post btw.


Thanks I did see the ADA video (I like that they're doing more ADA system videos now, eg Jurijs series), easy to see that I'd need the correct rimless tank & how the screen looks in action


Daneland suggested an alternate product that would deliver a similar effect for much less $$$$ but I just don't see it working the same, a (manufacturer) video would be an effective product demonstration


----------



## Stu Worrall

Just to drag this one back up.

As there is no 120cm option for the ADA panel and Ive got a Phillips HUE lightstrip plus handy I was thinking of trying a DIY effort with a frosted panel of acrylic.

Does anyone know the lighting layout within the ADA panel?  i.e. is is a single strip underneath lighting up into the panel or are they positioned on all sides??


----------



## alto

You can see more of the light screen color options in this journal 

Not that relevant as I can’t find the page again, but I’ve seen some pretty amazing photos of tanks backlit with the Philip HUE system


----------



## Shinobi

Stu Worrall said:


> Just to drag this one back up.
> 
> As there is no 120cm option for the ADA panel and Ive got a Phillips HUE lightstrip plus handy I was thinking of trying a DIY effort with a frosted panel of acrylic.
> 
> Does anyone know the lighting layout within the ADA panel?  i.e. is is a single strip underneath lighting up into the panel or are they positioned on all sides??



They are positioned on all sides around the edges


----------



## Stu Worrall

Shinobi said:


> They are positioned on all sides around the edges


Thanks. Might be a bit more difficult then as the lightstrip doesn't do 90 degree corners very well  I might try a single side or 3 sides and see what it looks like


----------



## rebel

OK when is the first DIY version coming out? I think I might consider doing one up for my 60x45x45. Should be simpleish with a RGB led strip.


----------



## becks

rebel said:


> OK when is the first DIY version coming out? I think I might consider doing one up for my 60x45x45. Should be simpleish with a RGB led strip.



Yep I agree, small bit of frosted acrylic, led and done, it may just not be as nice form factor. 

I really like the frosted backgrounds on plantsd tanks.


----------



## rebel

I found some tape like LED strings that might work.

For example

LED Neon Rope SMD 2835 DC12V 24V Flex 120LEDs/m Waterproof 8*16Neon strip bar light 1m 5m 20m 50m 100m indoor outdoor decoration
http://s.aliexpress.com/aq2E3yuU?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard


----------



## David Shanahan

You can buy LED panels. Lots of shops use them for displays. Then you put a diffuser in front like an opal acrylic sheet. I’ve asked a couple of lighting companies how much they would charge for the LED panels. The acrylic sheet you can buy cut from eBay. The LED panels come with connectors for dimmers etc.

http://www.ledlightsheet.co.uk/led_light_sheet.php

https://www.simplyplastics.com/cata...pHLcdSpXnm6glIqzLZJ_a_7tV7NNFzZRoCgSkQAvD_BwE


----------



## alto

The Led Light Sheet looks fantastic but now ask for a quote with IP67 rating, RGB and controller


----------



## rebel

LED Light sheet FTW! IT would be amazing to have a colour changing background although I suspect I would just use 6500K most of the time.


----------



## zozo

What realy surpises me is that ADA as the nature aquarium ambasador rather shows it up side down.. And it defies natural laws..  In nature light in water always comes from above isn't it? Thus if it penetrates water the surface should be brighter and darken in color deeper down. The screen should be printed like this..






 Or is that for the diorama scapes resambling a mountain scenery with ablue sky and the fish featuring as odd little flying creatures?



Edvet said:


> How about a samsung 32 inch LED monitor (50x73 cm) stuck behind it (229 euro)
> and this:




This wont take that long anymore, Flexible Display Technology is developing rapidly.. In a few years we can expect Digital display window film.. 
http://www.royole.com/flexible-display
A new future feature for the Felix Smart Aqurium controler..


----------



## rebel

Good point about the light coming from above. The traditional aquasky lights did cast that type of shadow although the transition was sudden. Not sure what the ada solar rgb casts.


----------



## mow said

My input in this is that its easy to diy @Planty shared a nice acrylic diffuser cut to your size but to join them together i suggest you use something like this.

https://hardware-warehouse.co.uk/pvc-plastic-channel-clear-transparent-12mm-10mm-2m

The acrylic is 3mm so two sheets of it would be 6mm you have 10mm space to work with. After that you are left with 4mm . Use some this like this which is 4mm narrow strip.


4mm Narrow Width DC12V LED Strip 2835 120led/m 5 Meters Flexible Strip Light White,Warm white,Blue,Green,Red No Waterproof Strip
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b666WqaM

The problem comes when you want to hang the thing. If any one has a suggestion how to hang it please do share.


----------



## Edvet

mow said said:


> suggestion how to hang it


How about a small steel hook in the tank and a neodymuim magnet on the outside.
.


----------



## mow said

Edvet said:


> How about a small steel hook in the tank and a neodymuim magnet on the outside.
> .


How is a neodymuim magnet gonna hold up and also steel hook what type. I wouldnt want to scratch my tank.


----------



## Edvet

A u-shaped piece of metal hanging over the edge (like the hook in your drawing) and hold the acrylic with the magnet (on the spot of the clamp). Neodimium magnets are very strong, smaller oner are not that expensive.
https://www.supermagnete.de/eng/supermagnete-strong-neodymium-magnets


----------



## mow said

I get it now some thing like this.


----------



## David Shanahan

That’s what I was thinking. Yes, asked for IP67 and dimmer. Asked for a 30cm, 60cm and 90cm version. I’ll let you know when I get the quote back. I have a friend that could 3D print something to hang it with, though I was looking at the hooks option too. You could feed the hook through one of the many gaps in the LED screen.


----------



## mow said

Led Ip67? And what do you mean when you get a quote back for?


----------



## Edvet

mow said said:


> I get it now some thing like this


yeah but without the ''horizontal'' part.


----------



## David Shanahan

mow said said:


> Led Ip67? And what do you mean when you get a quote back for?



The LED light sheet company. I’ve asked them to tell me how much each sheet would cost for a ready made LED sheet in the specific sizes I want. They offer IP67 versions. IP67 which means that they are fully protected from dust (6) and can also withstand being submerged in 1m (about 3.3 feet) of static water for up to 30 mins (7)


----------



## mow said

Oki let us know how much is cost because by the looks of it you can actually do a diy under 60 quid by my calculations. My tank is 100 x 40 cm. I wont build this now but once i have time next year i will built one for my tank


----------



## zozo

mow said said:


> The problem comes when you want to hang the thing. If any one has a suggestion how to hang it please do share.



I assume you have a circular table saw to cut the acrylic sheets..

After the diy lightbox/screen is essambled and the pvc U channel is 12mm + 2 x 3 mm sheet = 18mm. Add the tanks glass thicknes ? 6mm
= 24mm

Take a 90° pvc corner profile 25x25mm or one that is off set 1 side should be 24mm at least the other side shorter 25mm x 10 mm corner profile if available. If not use the the saw to cut it to correct size and make it 25x10.. Or if you can get that size take 30x30mm corner profile and cut the legs to size. 

Glue, or even beter screw this profile to the light box top. You can make this profile the same lenght as the box or make it 3 shorter pieces 1 at each corner and 1 in the centre.





Hang it to the tanks backpanel..


----------



## mow said

@zozo the sheets come precut so if you place an order on the website you can do so with the exact measurements. And the u channel those acrylic sheets go inside that channel. So for example 12mm pvc u channel is for bonding both acrylics. Both are 3mm= 6mm remember you have 10mm space because the sides of thr u channel is 1mm. And after glueing those two sheets on the side of the u channel you will have space in the middle for led strip. The ones i put up on the link are narrow ones which are 4mm. Which is the space left. And good idea on the hanging idea.


----------



## zozo

mow said said:


> @zozo the sheets come precut so if you place an order on the website you can do so with the exact measurements. And the u channel those acrylic sheets go inside that channel. So for example 12mm pvc u channel is for bonding both acrylics. Both are 3mm= 6mm remember you have 10mm space because the sides of thr u channel is 1mm. And after glueing those two sheets on the side of the u channel you will have space in the middle for led strip. The ones i put up on the link are narrow ones which are 4mm. Which is the space left. And good idea on the hanging idea.



I got that constructional part of making a flat box from acrylic with the U channels.. The site you linked to also has edging trim in case the tank is 4mm glass this can be used,
https://hardware-warehouse.co.uk/profiles-and-trims/edging-trim/pvc-plastic-edging-trim-black-3mm-1m
Drill 3mm holes all the way through, to fit in a M3 counter sunk screw. Than this screw has a maybe 6mm head, than drill at 1 side to 6 mm and counter sink the 3 mm hole at the edging trim inside. So the screw and the screwdriver fits in.. Than screw this trim to the box.

If the glass thiknes is 6, 8 or 10mm you can also use a U channel for it with an inside width same as the glass thickness. 





It is very easy to tape M3 thread into acryliic, no need for nuts.


----------



## mow said

Good idea @zozo but for people like me that want that aesthetic look i think its best to just use the clear pvc to create that ada look. And then use something like this.



Laser cut square holes on each sides of the acrylic then place these inside with a neodymium  magnet on the ends to hold it in place. Or even what @Edvet  said about using magnents.


----------



## zozo

mow said said:


> neodymium magnet



Make sure they are sufficiently coated and don't damage or wear off this coating. Uncoated Neodymium reacts with water.


----------



## Edvet

https://www.supermagnete.de/eng/water-proof-magnets-neodymium


----------



## David Shanahan

mow said said:


> @zozo the sheets come precut so if you place an order on the website you can do so with the exact measurements. And the u channel those acrylic sheets go inside that channel. So for example 12mm pvc u channel is for bonding both acrylics. Both are 3mm= 6mm remember you have 10mm space because the sides of thr u channel is 1mm. And after glueing those two sheets on the side of the u channel you will have space in the middle for led strip. The ones i put up on the link are narrow ones which are 4mm. Which is the space left. And good idea on the hanging idea.



What you’re going to get though is a bright light on the bottom and a bright light at the top. The LED light sheet I’m looking at are built the same way, but the acrylic is etched using 3D cutting technology. This engraving technique ensures light is evenly distributed across the surface of the acrylic to deliver a flat illuminated panel when you put the diffuser on top.


----------



## mow said




----------



## mow said

mow said said:


> View attachment 119781 View attachment 119780 View attachment 119782 View attachment 119783 View attachment 119784 View attachment 119785 View attachment 119786 View attachment 119787



These are not my pictures dont ask me where i got them lol. But here is an idea of the unit pretty simple to make if you ask me they are using a simple 6000k led strip over and opal led acrylic . For any one that wants to make one of these here you go.


----------



## rebel

Would the strip lights only be on the egdes ponting inwards on tge acrylic or would you line the whole panel with LED to make a full backlight?


----------



## mow said

rebel said:


> Would the strip lights only be on the egdes ponting inwards on tge acrylic or would you line the whole panel with LED to make a full backlight?


Look properly on this pic basicly the whole edges of the panel has a strip all four corners.


----------



## zozo

This is a tricky commercial design..  Don't fall for it.. No need for cnc laser cutting a square hole  into the acrylic to replicate it..




The square shaft in front  of the thread has no function.. A simple screw in the same lenght does the same thing,, Once it hangs it hangs than it can not go anywhere esle than the way it hangs.. The large sqaure nut, is also designed out of proportion.. A simpel teflon washer and a nut does the same.. It also doesn't add to aesthetical value, because that nut is at the back side you will not see it..

A perfect example of overcomplicating a design to look special but it isn't..

A simpel piece of Aluminium U profile, a screw and a washer and a nut is absolutely equaly effective and once installed it looks the same too..


----------



## rebel

Some acrylic you could use although you may need to install throughout the back like a TV backlight. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/263852975089


----------



## mow said

rebel said:


> Some acrylic you could use although you may need to install throughout the back like a TV backlight.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/263852975089



I would never use that lol. As i said when i make this in the future i will make sure its no more than 12mm . Sleek design just like the ada. If i had time i would make this and would take me couple of hours to do so. Its probably gonna have to be next year but will post for sure when i do.


----------



## J@mes

mow said said:


> If i had time i would make this and would take me couple of hours to do so. Its probably gonna have to be next year but will post for sure when i do.



It’d be good to see what you do, with costings for time and materials for comparison to the ADA product.


----------



## rebel

More ideas for the edge...
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1-3-10f...3883b7369:m:mJT6OphhIeUSUSJn1pbyqKw:rk:2:pf:0

Two concerns with this one
1. yellowing with age (may not matter)
2. Heat insulation reducing life of LEDs.


----------



## rebel

mow said said:


> I would never use that lol. As i said when i make this in the future i will make sure its no more than 12mm . Sleek design just like the ada. If i had time i would make this and would take me couple of hours to do so. Its probably gonna have to be next year but will post for sure when i do.


Any specific reason for avoiding it? It looks to be a useful one if you want a wall of LED backlighting. I agree it's not a replica of the ADA design.


----------



## mow said

rebel said:


> Any specific reason for avoiding it? It looks to be a useful one if you want a wall of LED backlighting. I agree it's not a replica of the ADA design.


Reason is that its a A4 size which is small. Other companies offer specific size you want.


----------



## rebel

mow said said:


> Reason is that its a A4 size which is small. Other companies offer specific size you want.


Oh yes, I wasn't meaning that size. I would only use a single piece for the tank depending on size.

The acrylic itself is semi-transluscent which might give off a better effect. Although this design might need LEDs much like a back light of a TV rather than only on the edges.


----------



## rebel

Hmm now that I look at it.... the ADA one is also semi-transluscent. I was imagining it to be fully transparent all this time!!!


----------



## mow said

I wouldnt know but what i know is acrylic thats is made specific for led diffusion is the right one like this one.
https://www.simplyplastics.com/cata...diffusing-opal-acrylic-sheet/c-24/c-110/p-676.

You only need to use the acrylic on the front panel and the second one you can use any cheap black perspex sheet.


----------



## rebel

I see... Thanks @mow said.

For the 60x45 tank, maybe the measurment should be 64x44cm when you get it cut. Leave some space for LED and edging etc.


----------



## mow said

Good point there @rebel for 60x45 i would go for 59.9x 44.9 thats if the u profile is 1mm thick


----------



## Tom Michael

Anyone have a stab at this yet? I have just returned from Japan, where the Light screen is much cheaper but delivery costs were to high to make the difference. 

I will be setting up a 90h in the next week and I don't really want to be moving the aquarium in the near future as the weight is significant!

Are there any examples of anyone going for a simple approach of a led light strip around the four edges and just some frosted background or somehow angling one led light strip from below the aquarium? Looking at some older ADA photos they have achieved a similar effect before the commercially produced the light screen.

Thanks


----------



## Astro

Anyone know exactly what material the "electrostatic film" is?  Mylar or acetate? It says it adheres with only static but if you search for static film, you'll mostly find the rubbery vinyl ones. This looks like a glossy, rigid sheet.  I'm wondering how to get a nice gradation in color on a sheet of mylar, maybe airbrush?  I think mylar needs some surface treatment to accept paints without beading up. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Ed Wiser

https://current-usa.com/serene-background-led-lights/


----------



## Nigel95

Did anyone build on yet? Would love to see a tutorial


----------



## dcurzon

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/updating-an-old-aquarium.61656/page-3

I built one.  WiFi/Alexa control etc.  Cost about £15.


----------



## Wookii

One of my favourite aquascapes by Dave Chow, but I've always wondered how he achieved the backlighting? I'm guessing foggy film on the glass, then a dark blue background panel with some light blue LED's shining up against the panel from the bottom left corner?


----------



## Ed Wiser

Lightground


----------



## Wookii

Not sure if that was in reply to me @Ed Wiser ? Whilst you tank loks great, it a very different effect to the Dave Chow tank.


----------



## Wookii

I guess he could have got a custom tinted film printed for the light screen, like this:




I wonder where you go about getting custom films though.


----------



## Ed Wiser

There are many custom window film sites
I have used this one in the past. 

https://www.decorativefilm.com/colored-collections-made-to-size

I just posted my lightground to the thread for future readers.


----------



## Wookii

Ed Wiser said:


> There are many custom window film sites
> I have used this one in the past.
> 
> https://www.decorativefilm.com/colored-collections-made-to-size
> 
> I just posted my lightground to the thread for future readers.



Great stuff Ed, exactly what I was looking for, thanks.


----------



## Wookii

mow said said:


> Look properly on this pic basicly the whole edges of the panel has a strip all four corners.



Just looking at the image above of the ADA light panel. Are we 100% sure that there are led strips to all four edges?

The edges of a piece of acrylic will glow with light due to internal reflections, even if only one edge is illuminated

I wondered whether only one edge is indeed lit?


----------



## Andrew T

Wookii said:


> Just looking at the image above of the ADA light panel. Are we 100% sure that there are led strips to all four edges?
> 
> The edges of a piece of acrylic will glow with light due to internal reflections, even if only one edge is illuminated
> 
> I wondered whether only one edge is indeed lit?


I tried to inspect the edges with a flashlight in the dark and I could be wrong but the sides don’t seem to have any LED’s . The bottom has a U shaped aluminum track where I suspect LED’s are mounted and pointed upwards to illuminate the panel.
So you could be right..


----------



## Wookii

Andrew T said:


> I tried to inspect the edges with a flashlight in the dark and I could be wrong but the sides don’t seem to have any LED’s . The bottom has a U shaped aluminum track where I suspect LED’s are mounted and pointed upwards to illuminate the panel.
> So you could be right..



Many thanks Andrew, I suspected that might be the case, purely from a manufacturing complexity perspective.


----------



## Andrew T

Wookii said:


> Many thanks Andrew, I suspected that might be the case, purely from a manufacturing complexity perspective.



This confirms it. I played with the photo a bit to accentuate the source of the light on this panel.
You can clearly see the bottom LED’s, nothing on the side and top.
Somebody needs to come up with something similar at a much more attractive price point.


----------



## Wookii

Andrew T said:


> This confirms it. I played with the photo a bit to accentuate the source of the light on this panel.
> You can clearly see the bottom LED’s, nothing on the side and top.
> Somebody needs to come up with something similar at a much more attractive price point.
> View attachment 156005



Thats great stuff, thanks Andrew.

I am on it - I've ordered the opaque perspex panels: https://www.simplyplastics.com/cata...diffusing-opal-acrylic-sheet/c-24/c-110/p-676

The plastic is 5mm thick, so I need a 5mm channel - so far I've only found this to try - hopefully it'll still grip the panel despite being soft silicone, and a few blobs of superglue should lock it in place: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Silicone...-Multiple-Sizes/124281537871?var=425147462660

Then I just need to decide which LED strip to use, which is also available in 5mm width from various places to neatly fit inside the channel.


----------



## dcurzon

Wookii said:


> Thats great stuff, thanks Andrew.
> 
> I am on it - I've ordered the opaque perspex panels: https://www.simplyplastics.com/cata...diffusing-opal-acrylic-sheet/c-24/c-110/p-676
> 
> The plastic is 5mm thick, so I need a 5mm channel - so far I've only found this to try - hopefully it'll still grip the panel despite being soft silicone, and a few blobs of superglue should lock it in place: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Silicone...-Multiple-Sizes/124281537871?var=425147462660
> 
> Then I just need to decide which LED strip to use, which is also available in 5mm width from various places to neatly fit inside the channel.


I think the led's would need to be behind that sheet, so the light shines through from rear to front, rather than underneath the sheet?  Like a light box.  It diffuses the light behind it


----------



## Wookii

dcurzon said:


> I think the led's would need to be behind that sheet, so the light shines through from rear to front, rather than underneath the sheet?  Like a light box.  It diffuses the light behind it



No, when you edge-light perspex sheet, you project the light inside from an edge - internal reflections distribute the light throughout the sheet, as you can see with the image of the ADA one above, I'll try it both ways when I get the sheet though.


----------



## dcurzon

Wookii said:


> No, when you edge-light perspex sheet, you project the light inside from an edge - internal reflections distribute the light throughout the sheet, as you can see with the image of the ADA one above, I'll try it both ways when I get the sheet though.


Cool  I did look at these but didn't want to drop £30+ to experiment.  4mm Chinese led strip with wifi/Alexa etc should work well


----------



## Wookii

dcurzon said:


> Cool  I did look at these but didn't want to drop £30+ to experiment.  4mm Chinese led strip with wifi/Alexa etc should work well



Yeah, I'm searching for an RGB kit, as being able to control the colours would allow further experimentation. For example, I'm wondering whether having two separate LED strips top and bottom, would allow adjustable colour transitions without needing the pre-printed films.


----------



## dcurzon

Wookii said:


> Yeah, I'm searching for an RGB kit, as being able to control the colours would allow further experimentation. For example, I'm wondering whether having two separate LED strips top and bottom, would allow adjustable colour transitions without needing the pre-printed films.


yeah it could do, you could have different colour on bottom led and top led, but this would also need 2 controllers.  Fortunately the rgb led kits are only about £15 and work well


----------



## noodlesuk

Wookii said:


> No, when you edge-light perspex sheet, you project the light inside from an edge - internal reflections distribute the light throughout the sheet, as you can see with the image of the ADA one above, I'll try it both ways when I get the


In a clear sheet, the light is distributed,  but only visible at the edges, or on the face if etched, to cause refraction.  I suspect the ADA screen uses a diffuser and/or reflector similar to that in an LCD TFT to get the backlighting effect from and edge source, reflecting light towards the viewpoint. Some info here

https://pid.samsungdisplay.com/en/learning-center/blog/lcd-structure


----------



## rebel

Wookii said:


> you project the light inside from an edge


Yes. You can see this effect when you try and backlight a tank also.


----------



## mrhoyo

I'm fairly certain it's basically just LED light sheet. It's used a lot in shops (remember being allowed to go to those?) and is basically acrylic with a fine grid routed in and led down one edge.
https://www.addlux.com/solutions/led-light-sheet/


----------



## rebel

Wookii said:


> being soft silicone


IT's better if it's a luminium or similar as silicone wouldn't help with heat dissipation from the LED, which could reduce it's life.


----------



## Wookii

noodlesuk said:


> In a clear sheet, the light is distributed,  but only visible at the edges, or on the face if etched, to cause refraction.  I suspect the ADA screen uses a diffuser and/or reflector similar to that in an LCD TFT to get the backlighting effect from and edge source, reflecting light towards the viewpoint. Some info here
> 
> https://pid.samsungdisplay.com/en/learning-center/blog/lcd-structure



Very true on a clear sheet, but when the sheet is opaque I suspect the whole sheet will illuminate,

My sheets arrive tomorrow, so I’ll test it and post up the results.


----------



## Wookii

mrhoyo said:


> I'm fairly certain it's basically just LED light sheet. It's used a lot in shops (remember being allowed to go to those?) and is basically acrylic with a fine grid routed in and led down one edge.
> https://www.addlux.com/solutions/led-light-sheet/



Could be, but I think you’d sheet the grid structure in Andrew’s under-exposed images above if that were the case.

As I say though, I get the opaque acrylic sheets tomorrow, so I can test then.


----------



## rebel

Wookii said:


> the opaque acrylic sheets tomorrow, so I can test then.


I think sticking a semiopaque white sheet on clear acrylic will also work.


----------



## Wookii

Looks like you guys were right, I was wrong on this - it hasn’t worked:





Only the first inch or so illuminates.

If I shine the light behind the panel, it all illuminates, but not strongly enough to work on the back of a fully lit tank:





So back to the drawing board. I may try and source some of the light sheet @mrhoyo suggests above.

I also have some clear acrylic in the garage so I’ll try that with the face sanded also.


----------



## RudeDogg1

Wookii said:


> Looks like you guys were right, I was wrong on this - it hasn’t worked:
> 
> View attachment 156189
> 
> Only the first inch or so illuminates.
> 
> If I shine the light behind the panel, it all illuminates, but not strongly enough to work on the back of a fully lit tank:
> 
> View attachment 156190
> 
> So back to the drawing board. I may try and source some of the light sheet @mrhoyo suggests above.
> 
> I also have some clear acrylic in the garage so I’ll try that with the face sanded also.



It should work I had a topper for one of my old pinball machines. And that had a laser etched design in the middle and just a strip of leds along the bottom. The edges and design lit up. I also made a mod for the same machine using acrylic that I had sanded one side with fine paper to give it a frosted look and the whole piece would glow


----------



## Wookii

RudeDogg1 said:


> It should work I had a topper for one of my old pinball machines. And that had a laser etched design in the middle and just a strip of leds along the bottom. The edges and design lit up. I also made a mod for the same machine using acrylic that I had sanded one side with fine paper to give it a frosted look and the whole piece would glow



Maybe my LED strip isn’t bright enough then - it is about 6 years old.


----------



## RudeDogg1

Wookii said:


> Maybe my LED strip isn’t bright enough then - it is about 6 years old.



Maybe, could even be you need bigger leds


----------

